# Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare



## Binary (Nov 23, 2009)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=3722[/img]* 
Game Title: Call of Duty 4: Modern Wafare
Publisher: Activision
Developer: Infinity Ward
Genre(s): First Person Shooter
Players: Single player campaign, 1-4 offline multiplayer, 1-12 online multiplayer.
ESRB Rating: M
Release Date: Nov 6, 2007 
Review Rating: :4stars: * 

*Story* 
A Russian nationalist by the name of Imran Zakhaev is set on returning his homeland to the Soviet times. Volkov knows the United States would never allow this to happen, thus he funds a coup in the Middle East, organized by his ally Al-Asad, to draw attention away from Russia. The two men and their seconds-in-command gain the nickname The Four Horsemen. However, the British and US governments have been monitoring Volkov’s activities and discover his real intentions. The story is told from a perspective of a British 22nd SAS Regiment operative in Russia and American 1st Force Recon in the Middle East. At the time of purchase, I didn't pick this game up for the story. And for that reason im not disappointed in what it turned out to be. There were times that it just didn't flow properly. The jumping between charaters was pretty seamless, except you, at times, would forget who you're playing as![img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=3723[/img] Overall, I'd consider the story to be very weak, but only because there isnt much time put into the buildup.

*Gameplay*
The gameplay is what redeems this game in pretty much every aspect. The game has very intuitive controls, with the ability to change layouts for up to 8 different controller layouts. Navigation is smooth and easy, but you do tend to get caugh on a lot of knee-high objects. Some missions do require you to stay stealth, but overall these missions were relatively easy. Shooting is where all the fun is though! There are online modes called Hardcore modes, these are where they remove all aspects of the HUD, including your health and bullets remaining. This mode adds a large amount of fun to a game that could get played out very quickly. There are close to 16 multiplayer game modes, with headset support. But unfortuneately, no trophy support. Add-on maps are available for multiplayer. Multiplayer was why i bought this game, and actually for the longest time i avoided single player. [img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=3724[/img] 

*Graphics and Sound*
The graphics of the game are what you would expect from a PS3 First person shooter. The flora is of low quality for processing reasons, the overall detail is high at close range, but at any form of distance the textures tend to wash together. The overall color tone of the game is either brownish or greenish based on the map you're playing on. And the American forces have a definite advantage as their camo is actually CAMO! the mid-east or the SAS guys either wear red, or black. This makes them stand out like a sore thumb in comparison, and often the battles are onesided. Auto-Balancing features apparently exist for online multiplayer, but seem to always stack the extra player onto the more advanced team, which can make for some pretty aggrivating rounds. Sound is implemented beautifully, The certain tink of grenade landing in your area is very distinctive. Channel separation with sound is very clear, but sometimes there is far too much going on to differentiate directionality. I did find the bass of the explosions to be rather lacking, in the sense that i turn my sub up slightly when playing this game over others.

*Extras* 
I bought the game new, didn't get much inside the package other than game. Add-On content can be purchased from Playstation store, but nothing free is given with this game.

*Summary* 
In all honesty, this game is very good for multiplayer, besting Modern Warfare 2 according to Steam's online rating system. But the story is so lacking that I have no drive to continue playing the offline mode.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Great review Binary! Thank you very much!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Binary (Nov 23, 2009)

7 hr shift, at a relatively unbusy workplace makes for a long day... lol. thanks though. i couldn't let you be the only one for march!


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

That's absolutely fine with me. I hope we can really start building the gaming section into something more and more people will take an interest in. Thanks again for the great review!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Binary (Nov 23, 2009)

oh! Dibs on Guitar hero 1-5. lol.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Its all you! I'm gonna post DarkSiders tomorrow or Monday.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Binary (Nov 23, 2009)

we should do this together. lets start 1/a week first day of april.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

1 a week was my initial goal so that would be perfect. I'll start a sticky thread for requests so we know what the other is reviewing and that way others wanting to review will also know. Sound good?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Binary (Nov 23, 2009)

sounds like a plan my friend.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks for taking the time to write up this review :T Job well done :clap:


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Great review Adam and thank you for taking the time to do it. Looking forward to your review of DarkSiders Dale.


----------

